# Too much Vitamin C??



## EMTSTUDENT25 (May 2, 2012)

Random question.  

Can you consume too much vitamin C?

I've been noticing that on the mornings when I take my 1000 mg vitamin C and drink OJ, I get pretty nauseated.  Is there some scientific reasoning behind this, or the obvious answer of too much C?


----------



## Veneficus (May 2, 2012)

The answer is eat right and quit being a fool and taking supplements you don't need. (aka not prescribed by a doctor for a medical condition)

I would also appreciate you sending me a cheque every month for at least 1/2 the value of money you save on that crap.

There are side effects of vitamin overdose, the fat solubles (A,D,E,&K) usually being more severe than water solubles. (the rest)


----------



## medicdan (May 2, 2012)

EMTSTUDENT25 said:


> Random question.
> 
> Can you consume too much vitamin C?
> 
> I've been noticing that on the mornings when I take my 1000 mg vitamin C and drink OJ, I get pretty nauseated.  Is there some scientific reasoning behind this, or the obvious answer of too much C?



Or is it that the mega dose vitamins are irritating the lining of your stomach, especially when you take them with an acidic beverage and no food?


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (May 2, 2012)

Could be , although I've taken them with food before too with the same results.


----------



## Chimpie (May 2, 2012)

The best bet would be to talk to your doctor about your intake and symptoms. 



> *No Medical Advice*
> 
> To ensure the safety of everyone, EMTLife participants are not allowed to provide or seek medical advice via the forum, private message, or via EMTLife's email feature. Information contained on or made available through EMTLife is not intended to and does not constitute medical advice or recommendations of any kind. Participants seeking medical advice or treatment should contact their physician or local emergency services.


----------

